# ID this tractor????



## born2ride (Sep 1, 2014)

Any thought what this may be or be worth?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The steering box on the top looks familiar but I can't place it. Maybe McCormick?

Ralph


----------



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

I think it's a Farmall F14 or F12 about 1935 ,6,7 > it has an oil filter 
if it had a magneto on it I could be surer , I'm done , someone else ?

Styled Farmall came out in 1939 .


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Around here torchable steel is $3.50/hundred right now...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Front looks like Farmall F-20 or F-30 but the rear end don't look rite . Our F-30 had final drives this one don't I'm guessing F-20.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's either a Farmall F-12 with the F-14 dealer upgrades (raised steering and some governor mods to gain a couple ponys) or a 1938-39 F-14. They are still fairly common in my area, not like H's or M's but there is always 1 or 2 on craigslist. That one looks like a parts model or a really major project, scrap price would be the max I'd give for it.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Here is some info on it.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/2/4/3242-farmall-f-14.html

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/5/4/541-farmall-f-12.html


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

F12 or F14. F20 had flanged rear axle. Scrap value.


----------



## born2ride (Sep 1, 2014)

I figured it was not worth much, looks like its missing stuff etc, but i hate just knowing i junked a piece if history if it could get a home some where.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The more I look at it, maybe more than just scrap. Has factory cast centers for pneumatic tires and foot brakes, which leads me to believe F14 which was only built 1938- 1939.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

born2ride said:


> I figured it was not worth much, looks like its missing stuff etc, but i hate just knowing i junked a piece if history if it could get a home some where.


Then try selling it to someone for parts.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stack em up said:


> The more I look at it, maybe more than just scrap. Has factory cast centers for pneumatic tires and foot brakes, which leads me to believe F14 which was only built 1938- 1939.


Could be someone out there searching for just that. Locating that person or him locating you is the problem.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Farmall-14, F14 Its worth $50 to $100 more than it is in scrap


----------



## born2ride (Sep 1, 2014)

I listed it on c-list as parts, tractor for flower bed or lawn ornament! lol, 500 or best offer. At least if it goes i don't have to take it to scrap yard , saves fuel money


----------



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

Well Sir I've seen alot woser fired up with some determination. Why ? scatch your head ,Cause I wanted to . Good Answer

In that picture I see 50 % chance cause it will be a 100 % redo , If the engine has no busted stuff there is a real good chance it will go, provided you do it by going thru everything. every bearing and seal on the tractor that old is shot . Nice project , got to want to do it real bad .

I did to my dad's Super C took about 3 1/2 years Still doing stuff to it .

The last thing about this , my redo , it would have been far less costly to buy one redid than to redo mine , to late now


----------



## Harris Farms (May 27, 2015)

super c great tractors we still use two of them to cultivate our tobacco


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

That is a McCormick Deering F-14. The steering wheel is approx. 6" about the gas tank. The F-12 had a straight/solid/no joint steering shaft and was parallel to the fuel tank.

I see the magneto is missing, and the belt pulley is missing. The pulley missing is good news, as in its place it the cover that was meant to cover it when it was taken off. Those were usually thrown away and is a desirable piece to the right person. (The belt pulley could not be disengaged)

The rear wheels are not standard. F12 and F14 only came out on steel IIRC, but F&H supplied aftermarket wheels for rubber tires, but they had round spokes about 3/4 inch diameter. Those wheels appear to be SC J.I Case wheels. F12/F14 axles were slightly larger in diameter than its replacement-the Farmall H.

The F-12 had brake handles which were about a foot long and only reached to a little beyond the foot pegs (they are not brake pedals). The F-14 had brake handles which reached the height of the ones in the picture and could easily be reached from the "operator platform" (hehe).

The brake handles on the F-12 were not designed to be used very much, and the F-14 was not either, but was easier to use when needed.

The brake actuation system is a nifty little design. When you turn the steering wheel all the way (one way or the other), it actuates a rod which applies brakes to the inside wheel. That was awesome for turning, as you could make a sharp turn and with the steering wheel, lock the brake or feather it a little. I still like that design and sure liked it for cultivating etc.

The steering wheel is not original, but the seat looks good, the hood looks good, the radiator top and bottom casting look good, etc. That is not an iron seat, but a steel one. Should still fetch a few cartwheels from the right someone. The seats had a large spring under the seat which sat on a round steel shaft protruding from the top of the diff. cover. The springs are just for looks, as the seat will only move strictly perpendicular to the tractor. Bumps never react that way...essentially the seat is mounted solid. Not what I call "comfort".

73, Mark


----------

